# in sich zerstritten sein



## Nina13

Hola,

Estoy traduciendo un texto en castellano y no sé cómo traducir la siguiente frase:

Arabien vor dem Islam Mohammed lebte in Arabien, das damals *in sich zerstritten war*. 

Gracias!


----------



## Captain Lars

Necesitas un intento propio y todos acudirán a tu socorro.


----------



## Nina13

Captain Lars said:


> Necesitas un intento propio y todos acudirán a tu socorro.



Mahoma vivía en Arabia que en aquel tiempo *estaba enfrentada.* 

Creo que no es la palabra correcta...


----------



## Captain Lars

El _in sich_ significa "entre sí". Es decir, los diferentes grupos luchaban entre sí.

_Mahoma vivía en Arabia, que en aquel tiempo estaba reñida entre sí._ ¿Funciona la frase en castellano?

Aparte de esto, ¿por qué utilizas "vivía" y no "vivió"? Que hace muchísimo tiempo que Mahoma vivió / vivía, y se puede afirmar que su vida ya ha terminado.


----------



## jordi picarol

¿No es la frase alemana un poco rara? "Arabien vor dem Islam Mohammed lebte in Arabien..." La frase "in sich zerstritten war" la entiendo y además conozco la historia, pero tanto "estaba enfrentada" como "estaba reñida entre sí" no proceden en este caso. La primera porque habría que mencionar con quién estaba enfrentada, la segunda porque nadie puede estar reñido entre sí; ha de ser con alguien. No queda más remedio que decir algo así como: ...que en aquel tiempo estaba dividida en grupos enfrentados entre sí.
El empleo de "vivía" es debido a que se dice "en aquel tiempo". Tal y como está construida la frase es perfectamente correcta; durante "todo aquel tiempo" Mahoma vivía...
Saludos
Jordi
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Captain Lars

Muchas gracias, Jordi. 

Lo del pretérito imperfecto / perfecto simple es una inagotable fuente de dudas para mí.


----------

